# Venison Neck Roast



## lcruzen (Jul 6, 2008)

The strange looking object below is a venison neck roast that I've had in the freezer since November. Wanted to do something different with it besides treating it like a pot roast. 



Put a nice rub on it and then did the crisscross bacon overlay. I also added a slab of fat from a pork loin I trimmed that will become Canadian bacon next weekend. 

I don't have a ton of faith that this will be a successful effort. This is a tough, dry cut of meat but I hoping the bacon and pork fat will work some magic. Smoking it at 225o and mopping with finishing sause every hour. We'll see!

Threw in some polish sausage also for red beans are rice later this week.


----------



## richtee (Jul 6, 2008)

Have faith, Brother! Other than an injection, I guess ya did all a cook can do. I bet it's fine!


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 6, 2008)

TH, that sounds like a good plan and I didn't have much of one to start with. Got home last night slightly inebriated went to the freezer and thought "I gonna smoke that hunk of meat right there tomorrow".


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Turned out better than I expected. Excellent flavor and tender. Used Kens idea of foiling at 145o and adding the finishing sauce. Then took it up to 200o.



Now I gotta figure out what to do with it. I'm thinking burritos, french dips, or maybe stroganoff.


----------

